# TMC nutrasoil



## fish fodder (15 Apr 2013)

Hi, 
I have some of this left over and was wondering can I use it as a base layer like I would the tropica substrate and top it with my sand of choice?


----------



## Alastair (15 Apr 2013)

Hi, you could but with the sand being finer particle it would just fall through the nutra soil unless the volume of sand was more than the soil itself


----------



## fish fodder (15 Apr 2013)

It's more of a fine grade gravel... Probably the same as the nutrasoil if not bigger


----------



## fish fodder (15 Apr 2013)




----------



## Alastair (15 Apr 2013)

Ahh yes its like the fiji sand. Think it should be fine then if it doesn't get disturbed


----------

